# anyone know how to adjust the trip springs ?



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

My 7.6 ft LT blizzar plow trips at everything it touches.

I was told to adjust the trip springs

Anyone know how ?

I have 3 springs on the plow.

Also, what type of oil should I have on hand???,, someone told me not to use transmittion fluid.

Thanks


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

Go hear and click on the model of your plow.....

http://www.blizzardplows.com/technical_support.asp?cat=4


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking down at your plow, you will see threaded rod with bolts, tighten each bolt until you can easily slip a piece of paper between the coils on the trip springs, if you run out of threads/adjustment, your springs are more than likely worn and need to be replaced. Also check the angle of your A frame, it should be Parallel to the ground. If it is going downhill, this will also cause your plow to trip easier than normal and must be corrected BEFORE you try any thing else.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks im gonna try that


----------



## rocknrollrednec (Oct 27, 2005)

just a little extra FYI- an A frame that's parallel with the ground will also help the cutting edge wear evenly. 
springs that are old and tired will normally have a section of coil that's deformed a bit, and can easily be moved laterally (side to side) by hand.


----------

